

Math on the Fly: Parabolic vs Catenary Curves - sp332
http://quantummoxie.wordpress.com/2010/05/15/catenary-versus-parabolic-curves-math-on-the-fly/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
404 - page not found.

2010/05/15 17:57 BST

~~~
hga
Works for me 9 minutes later from the central US.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Works for me an hour after you - I hadn't checked in the meantime. Thanks for
the confirmation.

